# Upload Manager



## Graeme (Dec 16, 2012)

G'day guys.

How do you delete old images from the Upload manager?

Cheers.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 16, 2012)

Never did it. I don't think you have to.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 21, 2012)

The pictures that have a question mark instead of a thumbnail are still showing the correct picture in your posts. During one of the forum changes the thumbnail image of the picture was replaced with the question mark but it didn't affect the picture in the post. 
Any picture that was uploaded after the forum change has the correct thumbnail image.


Wheels


----------

